# Grants for Makeup School??? Need help.



## derkie_MUJ (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm trying to get into MKCacademy in CA. However, the course and overall price (kit fee and boarding) is too expensive, out of what I can afford. 

I've been searching for the past few days on grants for make up school. most grants info that I've located are for Universities, Business, etc

Do anyone know if there is such a thing as grants for makeup school? I need any help I can get.


----------



## krazykid90 (Jun 19, 2009)

I took a look on their webpage, and they say that there are government grants but they don't provide information about how to apply for them or anything. Maybe call or email the school and ask them if they have any more information about grants?

They also have a scholarship opportunity where you can get $10,000 by submitting an essay. They don't say how many people get selected every year, but it never hurts to apply!


----------

